
Data-Driven Analysis of Raising VC Funding - jrhusney
https://husney.com/a-seed-raise-by-the-numbers-3905/
======
beaulebens
This is a fascinating and detailed analysis of what it takes to raise a seed
round. Great reading for all founders/entrepreneurs. Some of the numbers are
mind-bogglingly high, and go to show how much work goes into just the fund-
raising part of running a startup.

~~~
beaulebens
I also find this line fascinating (as someone who works in a purely
distributed company):

> many VCs had a complete change of heart on our market. In 2017 we kept
> hearing, “We’re skeptical the remote work market will ever be big enough.”
> By early 2019, our inbox was flooded by requests for meetings specifically
> citing how lucrative they believed the remote work market to be.

------
nganapathy
Insightful article with plenty of food for thought for founders! The data and
analysis presented in the article would definitely help founders estimate the
effort and time required to raise funds.

------
timmayeur
Very detailed analysis of what went into raising Parabol's seed round. Knew
deals were less but were higher $s but this really shows how that impacts
effort into fundraising by founders.

------
jsturgeon
This is such valuable perspective for founders in fundraising mode. Thanks for
sharing.

------
taseenpeterson
Great insight and reference as we prepare for our round. Thank you!

